#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

## nomanfahmi

Guys,


I am looking for the Tanks Manual of the Chevron Texaco Engineering Manual.
Any one got that, please upload it

RegardsSee More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## nomanfahmi

I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank you very much

----------


## Aarkam

Thank you.

Akm.

----------


## R_RAZI

thanks you.
r.razi

----------


## OMID1351

Dear Noman ,Thanks alot Please refer to my post for a abstract design practice :Smile:

----------


## nomanfahmi

I couldn't find your post

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thanks a lot. looks interesting. will be downloading

----------


## gepachir

> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Nomanfahmi,  I just uploaded for you the Chevron Tank Manual. Please check out at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Hoping this was what you needed.

----------


## nomanfahmi

gepachir,
Thanks a lot. This is what I was looking for . I appreciate your help

----------


## Processor

Thanks nomanfahmi and gepachir.

I have seen and worked on many Standard Practices like Exxon Mobil, BP, JGC, and Shell etc. Chevron Texaco manuals seem to be the best one as quite elaborative information is provided in these manuals.

----------


## cybersoul

> Thanks nomanfahmi and gepachir.
> 
> I have seen and worked on many Standard Practices like Exxon Mobil, BP, JGC, and Shell etc. Chevron Texaco manuals seem to be the best one as quite elaborative information is provided in these manuals.



Same here.... A Must Have.

----------


## nomanfahmi

I felt it is more like a textbook. The Exxon one has more calculation details. One thing about the chevron, I couldn't locate anything about distillation or vapor liquid separators.


Do you have any ideaSee More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## cybersoul

there is one pdf in Corrosion Manual about Crude Distillation Units othere then that i think there is nothing related to Distillation or Seperator.But u can find it in other Design Guides.

----------


## gepachir

Here my friends I uploaded items that I have on Chevron Grey Books

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards,

----------


## emanc

gepachir,

Don't you have the others like electrical manuals?

----------


## def123

Somebody can help to upload from z share or ifile mirror...


Thanks,
Rgds
DEFF

----------


## Muthuraman

thank u

----------


## cybersoul

looks like same as posted earlier in Topic ? or is it New Version .Thanks anyway

----------


## gepachir

> gepachir,
> 
> Don't you have the others like electrical manuals?



Dear emanc, this is the only one I have on electrical from Chevron specs :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank You for the Grey Books.

----------


## emanc

Thanks for sharing, gepachir

----------


## sa12345

Thanks a lot for uploading these documents

----------


## emanc

> Dear emanc, this is the only one I have on electrical from Chevron specs :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear gepachir,

I think this is the electrical engineering specifications. Do you have the complete Chevron engineering specifications? If not, do you have at least the one for instrumentation and controls?

Thanks once again for your help. Really appreciates it.

----------


## gepachir

Here is the link for Instrument and Controls from Chevron Eng Specs :



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards,See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thankyou

----------


## emanc

Thank you gepachir for the instrumentation specifications. Too bad its not complete. Hope somebody could share the complete specifications.

----------


## maxim

Thanks for good practices

----------


## nomanfahmi

gepachir 
Do you have othe documents from the Chevron engineering specifications

Thx

----------


## gepachir

> gepachir 
> Do you have othe documents from the Chevron engineering specifications
> 
> Thx



nomanfahmi, I am sorry I don't have a complete Chevron Eng Specs.

Best Regards,

----------


## nomanfahmi

gepachir 

Thanks for replying. ope if anybody has the complete engineering specification to share it with everybody

----------


## Fati2008

Plse : I'm intersing to Tank's study can every one help me my Email is
Zaoui_djel@yahoo.fr

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

thank you very much

----------


## greengeek

many thanks to you.

----------


## greatjohn

> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nomafahmi, Part1 has been removed, could you please upload again? thanks so much

----------


## cborrsan

Please upload part 1
Thanks

----------


## asif

thanks

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## inzenjer

dear gepachir
Chevron Grey Books, Heat Exchanger, file 200 Design Background is corrupt, please upload
thank you in advance

----------


## Shahin71

Dear Nomafahmi

Part 1 is removed, can you re upload

Any thing about filters??

----------


## inzenjer

> Here my friends I uploaded items that I have on Chevron Grey Books
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



dear gepachir
Chevron Grey Books, Heat Exchanger, file 200 Design Background is corrupt, please upload
thank you in advance

----------


## ted.rip@56

To Nomafahmi:

Part 1 has been removed, could you plz reupload? thanx

----------


## gepachir

> dear gepachir
> Chevron Grey Books, Heat Exchanger, file 200 Design Background is corrupt, please upload
> thank you in advance



Hi inzenjer, I am sorry my source file  corrupted as well.

----------


## shailesh284

Dear sir
part 1 is removed can you please upload it

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

----------


## ted.rip@56

plz, anyone can re-upload the part one? thanks

----------


## hazim23215

> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanx

----------


## ruby_ridge

I am having problems with part one - could you please reload

----------


## inzenjer

> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



part 1 is missing. please upload. thank you in advance

----------


## raja fawad

is there any commissioning manual or guide avaialable?

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## inzenjer

could anyone can re-upload the part one. thank you in advance

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi Can you please upload part 1 as its showing error or got expired???
Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## jlosada

Thanks! very useful.

----------


## inzenjer

i really need chevrontexaco basic engineering standards. could someone upload first part of nomanfahmi's version of manuals
thank you in advanse

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## nhan

Hi Nomanfahmi, 

Can you please upload the files again, links are dead

Thanks

----------


## chandrasekhar1971

thank you

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi all,
Can you please upload part 1 as its showing error or got expired???
Thanks
Praphulla

----------


## inzenjer

could anyone can re-upload the part one. thank you in advance

----------


## RuslanKhadaenev

yes reuploading the dead files would be great for every one...

----------


## yedpedu

Dear Nomanfami
your part-I link is not opening can you repost the link please

Thanks

----------


## anwarahmad

I appreciate if anyone could upload again part 1 since there was an error.

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## Ali366

> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Noman,
It seems the links do not work any more. Could you please upload them again.
Thanks a lot

----------


## Ali366

Sorry, only the first link doesn't work.

----------


## SIM2

Can you please UpLoad again the first part

----------


## nomanfahmi

sorry for being late:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inzenjer

nomanfahmi thank you for reupload. 
i do not want to be ungrateful, is any chance you have readable version of
ICMAPPDx Flowmeter Selection Charts for Process Plant Meters. Drawings - diagrams are blur
thank you again
best regards

----------


## rsmyegpet

Sir,
Link for Part1.rar is not working in rapidshare. Please upload again
Thanks
rsmyegpet

----------


## rsmyegpet

Thanks for re-upload of all the links once again
rsmyegpet

----------


## Ali366

Dear Noman,

Thank you very much for taking the time to upload these files again. Sorry to disturb you again but I got this error from RAPIDSHARE when I attempted to download the first part:

"*This file is neither allocated to a Premium Account, or a Collector's Account, and can therefore only be downloaded 10 times.

This limit is reached.

To download this file, the uploader either needs to transfer this file into his/her Collector's Account, or upload the file again. The file can later be moved to a Collector's Account. The uploader just needs to click the delete link of the file to get further information*"

Could you please do something about this error or re-upload the first part again?
Thank you.

----------


## rsmyegpet

part1.rar not getting liinked. please checkup
regards
rsmyegpet

----------


## inzenjer

i have taken the liberty of reuploading part01

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RuslanKhadaenev

Dear inzenjer, 

would you happen to have parts 2 & 3 as well ?

RS links are dead, unfortunately.

----------


## inzenjer

> Dear inzenjer, 
> 
> would you happen to have parts 2 & 3 as well ?
> 
> RS links are dead, unfortunately.



links to part 02 and 03 work fine, try againSee More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## RuslanKhadaenev

Dear inzenjer,

the files have been uploaded on a non-premium Rapidshare account... After 10 downloads, the file is scrapped. I guess more than 10 people have downloaded this goldmine information and the files are blocked. Just have a try and you will see.

Regards

----------


## SIM2

please upload again

----------


## inzenjer

nomanfahmi has done very good job *two times*. now it is our turn.
i will see what i can do as soon as possible. i also appeal to other members for contribution not only use of this site for own benefit.

----------


## greatjohn

I downloaded the part 2 and part 3 from rapidare and part1 from ifile, however, no files are included in  civil structural manual. Is there anyone who can upload civil structural manual? Thanks in advance

----------


## inzenjer

> I downloaded the part 2 and part 3 from rapidare and part1 from ifile, however, no files are included in  civil structural manual. Is there anyone who can upload civil structural manual? Thanks in advance



Civil and Structual Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inzenjer

chevrontexaco_basic_engineering_standards.part2.ra  r 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inzenjer

chevrontexaco_basic_engineering_standards.part3.ra  r

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## RuslanKhadaenev

Thank you, inzenjer !

----------


## rsmyegpet

Thanks for uploading part1
more thanks ..

----------


## aminiaan

Dear Friends
The first link dose not work,, Please Update it
Thanks
Aminiaan

----------


## Ali366

Hi friends,
I could not find manuals for heat exchangers and air coolers among the extracted files. Could anybody help and upload these?
Thank you

----------


## rsmyegpet

The downloadded file does not contain the files in heat exchanger folders.
It is incomplete in the download done twice.
can you please upload the files fully, please


rsmyegpetSee More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## hoiborg

Could some one upload part again. 
I dont find part 1 from  ifile it. Rapidshare part 1 is down

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Ass.wr.wb
It Seems that the Engineering Specification and Engineering Drawing can't be open? why?
Is there something that i miss here?

Regards

Tengku Syahdilan

----------


## orangminyak

Thank you, Gepachir

----------


## greatjohn

> chevrontexaco_basic_engineering_standards.part3.ra  r
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks so much

----------


## boubaa

Could anyone reload part1.rar?
All links seem to be expired.
thanks

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks nomanfahmi and gepachir...A definitely Must have!!!

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks a lot of thanks

----------


## backspace

Hello every one,

There is some type of problem in the links for down loading the three parts, can some one upload them again.

----------


## murai

Thank you for the pump manuals. 

Those are not more complete than others.

Please somebody share the complete manuals.

Thank you in advance.

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou all of you who upload these files.
Thankyou

----------


## farooqi

the part 1 file seems not to be found for download from rapidshare website. Please provide alternate website.

----------


## yognog72

Thank you!

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## Gill

thanks

----------


## Tengku_Syahdilan

Do anybody have a problem like me....that the Engineering Specification and Drawing cannot be open ini each of manual, especially i need it at Piping Manual....
Please help....if somebody have the complete manual with it Eng. Spec and Drawing....
Thanks


T. Syahdilan

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Nomafahmi, Part1 has been removed, could you please upload again? thanks so much

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you guys, but it is still missing with Coating and General Machinery Manual. Can anybody help me ?

----------


## 13392017

Gepachir,
Do you have a subsea spec ? appreciate if you point a link for me to download it.

Reards,
Reed-one

----------


## daniel_rve

Thanks for the contribution!

----------


## Ayub

Hello,

Could you please upload part 1 of the manuals again, I'm getting an error message from Rapidshare.
Thank you in advance.

----------


## thiskong

thanks man!!!

----------


## Tiberius

many thanks

----------


## lucksravi

> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear Friend,

Many thanks for links which I am looking for long time. But the part one link is not working ? can u upload again pls ???

----------


## Noppakhun

Dear Sir

Your link are not working, Please upload again.

Thak you

----------


## mbc.engg

> Do anybody have a problem like me....that the Engineering Specification and Drawing cannot be open ini each of manual, especially i need it at Piping Manual....
> Please help....if somebody have the complete manual with it Eng. Spec and Drawing....
> Thanks
> 
> 
> T. Syahdilan



Yes friend. Same Problem when I have downloaded TANK manual.See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## bucaro77

Can any one reupload the file no. 1.  Link is down.

----------


## nobelr

links don`t working please put again!!.. please!

----------


## thawdar

Dear Friends,

Downloads are dead please refresh by uploading again.


Thanks

----------


## Oilandgas

Hi Nomanfahmi,
Thank you for your effort of sharing but I cant find the part1. Can you please re-upload it. I'll appreciate it.

Regards,

----------


## sasirkumar

Hi friends,
Here iam sharing the link for ChevronTexaco_Basic_Engineering_Standards..enjoy
pls inform me if any link is not working..( 3 parts)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nomanfahmi

Sorry Guys, I was away. if you still need the link let me know

good luck

----------


## sashah

thanks  a lot sasirkumar, for your valuable share....

----------


## mbc.engg

Can any one share heat exchanger standard for thermal design?

----------


## 13392017

Assalamualaikum Wr. Wb.,

Guys,
Appreciate if you could share with me, Chevron subsea specification documents. I am really need it.

Cheers,
13392017

----------


## d_kushwah

Part1 Link is dead, please reupload





> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ctci

The Pump Manual lacks some sections from 100-700, does anyone have these sections, please upload?

Thank you so much.

----------


## tinku

Thanks a lot sasirkumar

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## Mailmann

> The Pump Manual lacks some sections from 100-700, does anyone have these sections, please upload?
> 
> Thank you so much.




I totally agree to ctci, many sections of the manuals uploaded are missing, anyone have the full manual listing. Very appreciated if be shared. Many Thanks.

----------


## hoiborg

Great thanks for sharing Chevron Grey Books. The "Pump Manual" is missing. Does anyone have it for uploading ?

----------


## mkhurram79

I do not have any words to says thanks.
Very nice and informative manuals.

----------


## dchernandezs

thanks a lot

----------


## aragorn

Great thanks for sharing Chevron Grey Books. The "Pump Manual" is missing. Does anyone have it for uploading ?

----------


## emanc

nomanfahmi, do you have the complete design specifications set for instrumentation and control. Would appreciate it very much if you could share it with us.

----------


## amar.k.singh

CAN ANYONE PROVIDE ME WITH THE CHEVRON TRAINING MANUALS. I AM IN GREAT NEED OF THAT. EMAIL ID IS singh.amar303@gmail.com & amar.k.singh@ril.com

----------


## manfm

Hi friend,

Some of the links are missing ex- part 1 Please re upload


thanks

manfm

----------


## ivan_s60

Thanks

----------


## dnlbmo

I've some troubles to download part 3.
Thanks

----------


## pidec2947

Great thanks for sharing Chevron Docs. The parst relating to Pumps is missed. Can any one upload it.

----------


## pidec2947

Parts relating to General Machinery Manual are missed. Can any one share.

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## gord

Dear friend nomanfahmi:

The link for part1 is broken, could you please reupload it again? Thanks!

Gord





> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## august8

This is very useful for me!! Thanks!!

----------


## dzenith

For all 
i would just ask you - when you give link to download- to try to give mirror link.
sorry, to ask you more work but this will be so helpful for those that encounter some problems with this  or that filehosting applications
many thank for your help.
Mirror:
Megaupload
mihd
filefactory
uploading
etc

----------


## mahdishahverdi

Dear Friends,
The links have been expired. Could you please share them again?
m.shahverdi@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## sessom

Download links are not working.. Can anyone share the links.. thanks very much.





> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## cdehn

Here is the complete set of Chevron Guidelines (see last link for image of folders). There is a guideline folder for Tanks and also a separate folder for tank drawings. The whole manual has been split and you will need all three parts when you recombine it. 
__________________________________________________  _____________

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Guidelines.part1.rar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Guidelines.part2.rar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Guidelines.part3.rar
__________________________________________________  _____________

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Guidelines.JPG

----------


## shakmed

Great cdehn !!! And thanks !!!

----------


## f81aa

gepachir, thanks for sharing

----------


## f81aa

inzenjer, thanks for reuploading part01

----------


## f81aa

nomanfahmi, thanks a lot

----------


## inzenjer

hi
does anyone have "Appendix D. Flowmeter Selection Charts for Process Plant Meters" with readable flowcharts on paged D-11 and on
thank you in advance
best regards

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

I need guide operation and mainutenance of storage tank for CLARIFIED WATER, DEMINERALIZED WATER AND FUEL OIL STORAGE, someone sugestion?



Tanks.See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## rogerpcll

Thank you for this information. Pls, could you provide a new link for part1 (it dosnt work).
Thanks again.

----------


## cdehn

All of these links detailed below work. You must use the complete URL string (not a truncated portion of it). You also need all three parts in order to combine the split file. After combining the 3 parts. simply extract it. In the mirror upload site, you will get the option to donwload from 5 FTP sites.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Guidelines.part1.rar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Guidelines.part2.rar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Guidelines.part3.rar

----------


## oinostro

Thank for the information, it's very useful!!!

----------


## hamedss

hi everybody I am a newcomer I really want it.

----------


## sharfin

thanks man

----------


## gion_ro40

Please, load again part1.

Thanks,

----------


## aseptman

Cdehn,
thanks for using mirrors it is nice to have alternatives

----------


## Budiana

thanks of a lot

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

Dear Colleagues,

I am observing problem in downloading the part 1.

any one please help me.


thanks

----------


## Nabilia

Just click on any of the download sites in the lower frame, there are many to chose from, in fact you can chose different ones for each part to speed your download.

Thanks to the original uploader

----------


## tarique ahmad

The first part link below is not functional.The other two parts are working.
Shall be grateful if you can make the first part functional by reloading it.

Tarique




> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Nabilia

The upload mirrors site is working fine, of course you need all 3 downloaded first before trying to decompress the file. I have uploaded it to 4share if that will help


here's part 1
Chevron Guidelines.part1.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Part 2
Chevron Guidelines.part2.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Part 3
Chevron Guidelines.part3.rar
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## tarique ahmad

Thanks for devoting time for uploading the guidelines.
But the Basic Engineering Standards are somewhat different from Guidelines.
Once again I would request uploading *ChevronTexaco_Basic_Engineering_Standards.part1* which is still not functioning for download.

Thanks once again.

----------


## Nabilia

Thanks to inzenjer, these links were in this thread at posts 71, 78, 79 & 80 and repeated here

ChevronTexaco_Basic_Engineering_Standards.part1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ChevronTexaco_Basic_Engineering_Standards.part2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ChevronTexaco_Basic_Engineering_Standards.part3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Civil & Structural Manual
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Dear Nabilia, Thank you very much.

----------


## tarique ahmad

Thanks a lot.

----------


## soloweber

The  link seem dead,can you please upload again or send the link to my email address  soloweber@yahoo.com

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share.

----------


## CarlosBatista

Hello fellow I need Fluor Daniels Mechanical Engineer Specification, may be someone can help me?

----------


## adel_76

I need pump manual chevrontexaco section 100-130
please my adress is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shirin

really thanks very much. They are valuable to me as a freshman

----------


## liujianfei0303

none of the three can be download. Could anyone do me a favor to pass one batch to me. the email is 30731220@qq.com

----------


## Nabilia

> none of the three can be download. Could anyone do me a favor to pass one batch to me. the email is 30731220@qq.com



Links in posts 157 and 159 are active except for the Chevron Civil and Structual Manual 

reposted here...

Chevron Civil and Structual Manual.zip	  4.328 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## servindustriales gnc

NOT SUCH PART1 , Please if anyone has the PRESSURE VESSEL manual EXXON

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## josefreitas

new links

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (link broken)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (link good)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## MALLON

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## chemengshan

Excellent work, thanks for sharing.

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks gepachir.

----------


## sharmeen

Thankyou

----------


## f81aa

josefreitas, thank you.

Regards

----------


## ivan_s60

Thanks for all

----------


## servidor

sorry do you have ABB Electrical Transmission and Distribution Reference (red book).
and Blue Book (EPRI TRANSSMISION LINE REFERENCE BOOK 115-345-KV COMPACT LINE DESIGN)
saludos..
y gracias

----------


## luisbmwm6

this is the ebst engineering page i ever found, thanks people

----------


## gabrielgrocha

thanks!!!

----------


## shfsart

Thank you vry much josefreitas!

----------


## yamada326

thank aa lot

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## shfsart

Thank you very much

----------


## mshakeel44

Videos on how to use Geology Softwares

----------


## mshakeel44

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jdf000

for the Grey Books,Somebody can help to upload compressors and fire-protection

Thanks,
Rgds

----------


## attyub194

one link is dead please upload again

----------


## MAPE

Could you please post chevron manual links again. THANKS

----------


## Nabilia

Look at Post #159

----------


## danidarwis

Dear Nabilia, 

Post # 159 does not work, Please upload again.

Thanks

----------


## saesoos5

Please sb reload it again.
Thanks

----------


## nghiah5

Please reupload please. link is until not working
Thanh everybody

----------


## willyokere

Please reupload please. link is until not working
 Thanks everybody

----------


## quixote42

Someone who had already downloaded the files before the links went down, please upload to mediafire.com or somewhere else. We would all be very thankful. Please continue the thread of sharing  :Smile: 

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## motasem12

please share the part 3 and separate folder again 
thanks

----------


## josefreitas

please share part 3. thanks

----------


## shekhar sahu

Please re post all links are dead  :Frown:

----------


## jacksp

Please upload all the links again, thanks a lot in advance

----------


## watson123

Here

----------


## watson123

Part 1 & 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pls re-up part 3.

----------


## josefreitas

please reupload part3. thanks

----------


## jacksp

Thanks for Part 1 & 2, Pls upload Part 3.

----------


## anaamikaa

it is actually part 3 missing

----------


## jacksp

Thanks for Part-1 & 2 of guidelines, but part-3 is not available in the link, pls re-upload the same.

----------


## jacksp

Pls upload part 3 of guidelines as well as basic engineering standards, thanks in advance

----------


## gabovm

PLEASE!!!!  Reupload part 3 ....  



It's only 18 Mb... This shouldn't represent an issue to anyone... 

Kind regards.See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## kronos39zeus

Please upload the part 3. thanks in advance

----------


## anaamikaa

part 3 only missing , do take it to 4shared or so

----------


## jacksp

Pls upload part 3 of guidelines as well as basic engineering standards, thanks in advance

----------


## motasem12

Please can you upload Chevron welding manual

----------


## motasem12

Please upload Chevron safety in design manual and upload part 3 or sent to motasemmdm@gmail.com

----------


## davidpeng

Please upload part 3. thanks very much

----------


## josefreitas

Hello GUYS of EGPET. In this moment we dont find part 3. The people that download all parts please give the link of part 3. HELP THE OTHERS.
thanks

----------


## yogacruise

Dear Sir,

Could you upload to 4shared, Coz all link has down. Thank you

----------


## SammyRod

Xiron:

Do you think you can upload Part 3 again please?


Thank you very much

----------


## mandelbrot

Hi josefreitas
Help me 
please share Control Systems Safety Evaluation and Reliability, Third Edition wit me

----------


## mandelbrot

Hi josefreitas
Help me
please share Control Systems Safety Evaluation and Reliability, Third Edition wit me

----------


## SammyRod

nomanfahmi



Do you think you can post the link of part 3 please?


Thank you very muchSee More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## yogacruise

pls upload part 3 very urgent. thanks

----------


## romerory

Please reupload part 3, thanks

----------


## destinysora

please upload part 3 and all the gray manuals. many thanks!

----------


## john zink

dear sir
links was not found!

----------


## cdehn

Uploaded to mirror where you can download the files from a number of the FTP sites (no fee payable). URLs are detailed below. Please note that these docs are quite old and no doubt there are more recent revisions out there.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cdehn

Uploaded to mirror where you can download all of the files from a number of the FTP sites (no fee payable). URLs are detailed below. Please note that these docs are quite old and no doubt there are more recent revisions out there. I do not have gray manuals. These docs cover most process equipment topics.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## john zink

is any body have any manual for prepare the flare load summary for plant?

----------


## tessios

Link in Ifiles are all dead. please refresh it

----------


## jacksp

Please someone upload part 3....Thanks

----------


## mechmohan26

kindly upload part 3...

----------


## sarifin

Dear Nabila

Thanks alot

----------


## cesar.lizarazo

Please i f you can upload again

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## arsalz100

kindly any one post it again these links are dead

----------


## karasumainchon

Link Part 3 is not working anymore. Please someone help to upload again....

----------


## lehuutoan

These links are died. Can anyone post the Chevron manual_Engineering Standards again, please ?




> I have the following parts, but missing some of the Tank Manual. Please if anyone has the Tank manual, upload it.
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## pelunia

Reupload please !

----------


## os12

Reupload please !

----------


## abdou2403

I need this manual,　* hydrocarbon risk and volume assessment reference manual* (Allin Folinsbee), could anyone help?

----------


## enzo.linares

Dear nomanfahmi and gepachir:
I am looking for the Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals.
Could you please share this information at this time.
Best regards.
Enzo

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

Please upload this manual

----------


## mavericklf1

Please share again

b. regards





> Thanks to inzenjer, these links were in this thread at posts 71, 78, 79 & 80 and repeated here
> 
> ChevronTexaco_Basic_Engineering_Standards.part1
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Babak_mir_140

I have already Part 1 & Part 2, anybody can re-upload Part 3 ? thanks...

----------


## sghuge

,babak
Please uplaod part 1 & 2 ...4shared or rapidshare

----------


## 101043728

Please can re-upload Part 3. thanks...

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## AlBaigMughal

Dear Nabilia,

Links as posted in Post # 159 are no longer active.You are cordially requested to upload all three parts again.

Your services for this forum are much appreciated.

Best Regards,

AlBaigMughal

----------


## sghuge

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 1)
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 2)
Do not have part 3 link

----------


## mkhurram79

where is part-3

khurram
moderator@egpet.net

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If some one can share it to ifile or ziddu.

----------


## dsp151

My Dear User, amshah
Please Upload again, Rapidshare Say: File Not FOUND !!!!!

----------


## anaamikaa

again missing third part!!!

----------


## feng chzh

Please can re-upload Part 3. thanks...

----------


## samuelektro

part 3 ???

----------


## AlBaigMughal

Desperately waiting for Part-3

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

hi for all
who can share the part 3

----------


## arturo_javier

Please! we need the part 3........Can anyone upload?....Thanks in advance...

----------


## civetteae

Please can you upload the manual again. thanks

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## rk-Adelaide35

please I am dying here to have part 3, if you don't upload it I will die in the next 1 hr

----------


## ThaMaestro

Part 3, anyone?

----------


## jacksp

Please help by providing part 3.....thanks.....

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Can any of the members inform, what are the files in part 3

----------


## faisal007

Kindly upload Chevron manual related to waste heat recovery unit.

----------


## pchiguluri

I couldn't find part 3 anywhere. can someone post it please?

----------


## khalid655

please upload all parts again thanks inadvance

----------


## cdehn

Uploaded to mirror site on the 2nd June 2013 where you can download the files from a number of the FTP sites (no fee payable). URLs are detailed below. Please note that these docs are quite old and no doubt there may be more recent revisions out there. Please also note that the 3 parts previously posted were a split zip file which included all of the below documents. Hence, you do not need Part 3 anymore - simply download the individual zip files and you will have the whole lot.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Duri13

those links doesnt work, evere ftp sites i click show no file or just download some random application. help please

----------


## khalid655

Please reupload thanks in advance

----------


## Shabbir2009

Part 3 pls!!!!!

----------


## cdehn

I posted the response below on the 29th September 2013. I have checked today whether this 2nd uploaded file is there. The following mirror sites still have the single 199.7 MB file (Files2Upload, UpaFile, Muchshare, Netload, UptoBox and Extabit). The Muchshare download is a little tricky - you must pick the "Proceed to Video" button at the bottom of the screen and wait for the 60 sec advert to countdown before you will see the download page.


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___________________________
Uploaded again today (29th Sept 2013) to a mirror upload site. These new links are working no problem. The 6 zip files previously uploaded on the 2nd June 2013 have been added to one zip file of +/- 200 MB. When you open the mirror site, DO NOT select "YourFile Downloader" as that is a ploy to get you to download a file downloader (not required). The following free downloading sites may be selected from the sites detailed with a green tick flag (no membership required): Muchshare, Upafile, Uptobox, Files2Upload, Extabit etc..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
__________________________________________________  ___________________________________See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## cdehn

I posted the response below on the 29th September 2013. I have checked today whether this 2nd uploaded file is there. The following mirror sites still have the single 199.7 MB file (Files2Upload, UpaFile, Muchshare, Netload, UptoBox and Extabit). The Muchshare download is a little tricky - you must pick the "Proceed to Video" button at the bottom of the screen and wait for the 60 sec advert to countdown before you will see the download page.
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ___________________________
Uploaded again today (29th Sept 2013) to a mirror upload site. These new links are working no problem. The 6 zip files previously uploaded on the 2nd June 2013 have been added to one zip file of +/- 200 MB. When you open the mirror site, DO NOT select "YourFile Downloader" as that is a ploy to get you to download a file downloader (not required). The following free downloading sites may be selected from the sites detailed with a green tick flag (no membership required): Muchshare, Upafile, Uptobox, Files2Upload, Extabit etc..

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
__________________________________________________  ___________________________________

----------


## rk-Adelaide35

I have tried and I have tried and nothing worked. I don't quite understand why people have to make it so difficult and lead others to spam websites when they can easily upload it to a decent website. Please send a good link if you are truly honest about sharing this information with the rest of us. Thank you

----------


## dsp151

Thanks

----------


## cdehn

To: rk-Adelaide35

You are wasting a lot of people's time. As you do not seem to be capable of downloading something for free like others have done without any difficulty from many FTP sites, I will try it myself today using the latest link (see my previous message) and also give you the step by step instructions as follows:

1. Open the single URL link.
2. You get a mirror site that has a number of FTP sites you can download from. Pick one of them i.e. aFile. com (select the download button with a green arrow). The site you pick must have the file in the first place and you must be able to download it for free (not by using a downloader or paying a daily/week/month/annual fee).
3. Upafile opens and you will see that it has the zip file. Enter the capcha code i.e. see below snapshot.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4. Hit the download button at the bottom of the screen and your Internet Explorer will ask you where to store the file i.e. see snapshot below

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And voila, you get the file after some time!!!!!!!!!!!!

Members of the public should upload files to a number of FTP sites so as to account for the fact that a number of FTP sites delete files after 2 to 6 months where the uploader is not a member. By uploading to multiple FTP sites using a mirror upload site such as I have use in this case, you at least have some of the links still active after 6 months (they can last up to 24 months on some FTP sites). Putting files on 4shared is not going to work in the long term as they delete them where they are not held in your personal storage allocation where you are a member. I certainly am not going to upload stuff to my 4shared AC for other people as that is what they want or dictate!!! You can have stuff uploaded to general FTP sites no problem, however not personal FTP ACs.

----------


## cdehn

To: rk-Adelaide35

You are wasting a lot of people's time. As you do not seem to be capable of downloading something for free like others have done without any difficulty from many FTP sites, I will try it myself today using the latest link (see my previous message) and also give you the step by step instructions as follows:

1. Open the single URL link.
2. You get a mirror site that has a number of FTP sites you can download from. Pick one of them i.e. aFile. com (select the download button with a green arrow). The site you pick must have the file in the first place and you must be able to download it for free (not by using a downloader or paying a daily/week/month/annual fee).
3. Upafile opens and you will see that it has the zip file. Enter the capcha code i.e. see below snapshot.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4. Hit the download button at the bottom of the screen and your Internet Explorer will ask you where to store the file i.e. see snapshot below

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

And voila, you get the file after some time!!!!!!!!!!!!

Members of the public should upload files to a number of FTP sites so as to account for the fact that a number of FTP sites delete files after 2 to 6 months where the uploader is not a member. By uploading to multiple FTP sites using a mirror upload site such as I have use in this case, you at least have some of the links still active after 6 months (they can last up to 24 months on some FTP sites). Putting files on 4shared is not going to work in the long term as they delete them where they are not held in your personal storage allocation where you are a member. I certainly am not going to upload stuff to my 4shared AC for other people as that is what they want or dictate!!! You can have stuff uploaded to general FTP sites no problem, however not personal FTP ACs.

----------


## rk-Adelaide35

I am not wasting anyone's time 'cdehn'. I am having a problem and letting people know about it. I am getting to a point where IE cannot display the webpage because of a connecttion problem. The link as follows:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks for your step by step instructions - you didn't need to waste your energy in spelling it out...I am not that stupid!

----------


## cdehn

The problem appears to be that Egpet.net is adding redirection info to the URL link that one pastes into the message. As you can not stop this from being done when you paste in a URL link, I have provided the URL link below in jpg format so that it can not be adulterated. Simple go to Internet Explorer and type in the URL manually (I have checked the link and it is working fine).

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cdehn

The problem appears to be that Egpet.net is adding redirection info to the URL link that one pastes into the message. As you can not stop this from being done when you paste in a URL link, I have provided the URL link below in jpg format so that it can not be adulterated. Simple go to Internet Explorer and type in the URL manually (I have checked the link and it is working fine).

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shabbir2009

hi cdehn, thanks I could download the rar file. However seems the specs are not complete. Texco GEMS are only table of contents and link in the TOC does not open the main spec. Also whenever one try to click on the Engineering specs in the pdf file, error msg pops up stating " could not open the file '../../EngSpecs/es-icm.htm". Can you please upload the complete files. Many thanks bro for your help.
Shabbir

----------


## Shabbir2009

hi cdehn, thanks I could download the rar file. However seems the specs are not complete. Texco GEMS are only table of contents and link in the TOC does not open the main spec. Also whenever one try to click on the Engineering specs in the pdf file, error msg pops up stating " could not open the file '../../EngSpecs/es-icm.htm". Can you please upload the complete files. Many thanks bro for your help.
Shabbir

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## AlBaigMughal

Could someone kindly upload "STANDARD DRAWINGS" by Chevron? In these specifications, there are many references to these drawings but there is no drawings folder i could locate in the downloaded stuff. Please help me finding it out.



Many Thanks in advance.See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## anzoategui

Thanks a lot. This is what I was looking for . I appreciate your help

----------


## racp12

Mr. cdehn,
Regarding post # 265, My choice was Uptobox. It worked satisfactorily

----------


## aidini

Could anybody share Chev ron engineering practices again?

----------


## anzoategui

I donot know what happened to somebody, but it really works good by cdehn's thread link.
One of links is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## parvaz

thanks

----------


## AlBaigMughal

Could someone kindly upload "STANDARD DRAWINGS" by Chevron? In these specifications, there are many references to these drawings but there is no drawings folder i could locate in the downloaded stuff. Please help me finding it out.

----------


## ruby_ridge

Works fine - thank you




> I donot know what happened to somebody, but it really works good by cdehn's thread link.
> One of links is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## shm8324

Nice share....There is zip folder named as Texacco GEMS in that rar file... But it only cover list of GEMS of Texaco... Please share those GEMS also.... Thanks in advance...

----------


## jituparekh

Can someone share Texaco_GEMS

Thanks......

----------


## abdou2403

Dear forum members,
Could anybody help to find and share this petrophysics books collection:

http://advancedpetrophysics.com/advanced-petrophysics-volume-1.html


Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 1: Geology, Porosity, Absolute Permeability, Heterogeneity, and Geostatistics 

Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 2: Dispersion, Interfacial Phenomena/Wettability, Capillarity/Capillary Pressure, Relative Permeability

Advanced Petrophysics: Volume 3: Solutions

tthanks

----------


## khalid655

link is dead please share agian thanks in addvance

----------


## Ibrahim23

Share again please.

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## endorphin

Can some1 please upload the Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals again. Thanks

----------


## mengazaa

Chevrontexaco_basic_engineering_standards

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khalid655

First of all thank you very much for this share* please re upload on other site as very difficult to download. Thanks

----------


## subirme

Dear mengazaa* could you please upload those file in 4shared.com . I am unable to download those file from rg from my country.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## endorphin

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cdehn

Comments on this:

1. To download files from 4shared* you now need to allow cookies. That is the case when I recently used it. This may or may not be your problem.
2. Use a VPN if your ISP is blocking download sites in your country. You can find some free ones. The best free one I use is SecurityKiss (URL: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]). It however is limited to 300 MB per day *free* total bandwidth usage (see table in URL: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]).

----------


## Omolala

Someone should pls share the standard drawings mention on the standards* Thanks in advance.

----------


## deshpandep33

kindly repost the links. It will help me a lottt!! Please

----------


## cdehn

You have posted this request in Threads #2918 (No. 298) and #69109 (No. 18). Under Thread #69109 (No.2 and 3), a clear explanation was provided as to how to download 1 x zip file that contained all of the files. A mirror download link was provided (URL: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]). I have tried it today (24/01/18) and was able to download it from one of the mirror download sites, namely UPtoBOX. The moral of the story is that before you issue a request, please review the previous thread comments as you may so happen to find what you are looking for. In any event, I have uploaded it to Google Drive (URL Download Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]) so that the link is current.

----------


## micaziv

Thank you very much for this useful post

----------


## micaziv

Thank you very much for this useful post endorphin

----------


## gusgon

thanks

See More: Chevron Texaco Engineering Manuals

----------


## eftcat

please reupload....links are dead

----------


## bomoloh136

mega links still seem to be working.
thanks.

----------


## pjulio

Thank you endorphin
Mega links are working

----------


## suphonchai

thank a lot sir.

----------


## padua

Thanks very good.

----------

